# Bud developement stages



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi all!!

ok, we got our plants being in flowering for the 5th week in a hydro setup. but tbh, we really want to see if anyone has any pictures of the exact same bud site from start of flower, to the chop. I just want to see the characteristics due to maybe being a bit worried that our cola's are looking on the slim side.

I know i know i know i should be patient.. but me and Riz wud just like to see a 1 pic a week of the same bud if anyone can shed some light on it.

PS we have tried looking for such a thing, but it doesnt exist. we got pictures of the same bud for the last few weeks but i would like to see what you guys think....


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 12, 2007)

You might have seen it...but this thread has details on what the calyx do.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938

I am 6+ in widow but my camera is to crappy to have done a 'pictorial timeline'...perhaps checkout TBG's grow of it...they are excellent photographers.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 12, 2007)

hey dr.GT,+ The Riz, what date you want to get this started?
i`ve got 20 seed,an open mix of "widdow x sweet skunk" and "sensi star x NL.
what you got and when were "you planning" on starting?
i`m still purchasing the soil for this grow,but should be sorted in the next day or two.
hit me back man.:48: :smoke1:


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 12, 2007)

that would be fantastic shuggy, we have some pics of the same bud site but we will post them when they are done in a few weeks. I just wanna see the developement / how fat they get.

just so we know what to expect.


----------



## the_riz (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey thanks elephant man, yeah i seen that picture a hundred times! lol, still a great harvesting tip... You need to get yourself a good cam EM as i KNOW you grow some good s**t lol ill have to check out TBG's..

oh... and yeah, what DrGT said ^^^


----------

